# Looking for part-time remote coding job



## molly3

I am CPC certified and have 18 years experience in billing and coding in many different fields of medicine. I am happy with my full time job, but want to work at home evenings and weekends to earn extra income. I've sent my resume to MedAssurant and a few others, but no responses yet. Any advice?

Thanks,
Jan Thatcher CPC:


----------



## happycoder07

*Hello*

I sent you a PM.

Pedenia, CPC


----------



## ABI

Hello Pedenia,
     I'm a CPC also and love my full time job but I have sent my resume to a lot of employers for a remote position but I haven't gotten a single call yet. Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## dziekanka

I'M LOOKING FOR PART TIME POSITION ALSO. CAN SOMEBODY SHARE WITH ME OTHER THAN MEDASSURANT WEBSITE. THANKS.
                                                                          Dorota


----------



## Chocolatemama

Hot HIM Jobs in Exciting Locations!  
Maxim Health Information Services has an immediate need for AHIMA or AAPC certified coders with at least three years of experience for great positions in great cities! 

Apply Now for an Inpatient or Outpatient coding job in one of the following cities:Albany, NY 
Atlanta, GA 
Austin, TX 
Baltimore, MD 
Bay Area, CA 
Boston, MA 
Bridgeport, CT 
The Bronx, NY 
Cambridge, MA 
Charlotte, NC 
Chicago, IL 
Dallas, TX 
Denver, CO 
Greensboro, NC 
Hartford, CT 
Houston, TX 
Las Vegas, NV 
Long Island, NY 
Los Angeles, CA 
Miami, FL 
Newport, RI 
New York City, NY 
New Orleans, LA 
Orlando, FL 
Philadelphia, PA 
Phoenix, AZ 
Pittsburgh, PA 
Portland, OR 
Providence, RI 
Raleigh, NC 
Sacramento, CA 
San Antonio, TX 
San Diego, CA 
Seattle, WA 
St. Louis, MO 
Syracuse, NY 
Southern CA 
Temple, TX 
Texas Triangle 

Featured Jobs: 
Inpatient/ Outpatient Surgery Coders 
New York City, NY 

Must have at least two years IP/OP experience Must have trauma 1 and teaching experience Possible sign-on bonus 

Apply Now for an IP/OP coding position in New York City. 

Coding Manager 
San Jose, CA Must have experience in a Level 1 trauma teaching facility Relocation compensation available Must have three years management exp. and five years coding/compliance exp. Must hold RHIT, or RHIA and CCS certification Salary range-$76-122k/yr. 

Apply Now for the Coding Manager position. 

RAC Coding Consultants 
Remote and Travel Work 
MHIS is seeking RAC coding consultants to join the MHIS team. Candidates must be able to work remotely AND travel, depending upon project needs. 

RHIA or RHIT and/or CCS Minimum five years coding experience Minimum three years auditing experience RAC review experience preferred Must have knowledge of clinical indicators and disease processes 

Apply Now for a RAC Coding Consultant position. 

To learn more about Maxim's featured jobs or any other positions available, contact Maxim today! 

Superior Solutions, Exceptional Careers.

www.maximhealthinformationservices.com
866-265-0589 EAST 
866-316-8773 WEST 
careers@maxhealth.com 





mhis@maximcare.com • Maxim Health Information Services


----------

